# تنسيق الثانويه العامه !!!!!!!!!!!



## soso a (15 يوليو 2017)

تنسيق الثانوية العامة ..
سنة 30 ميلادية ..

المسيح لما اختار التلاميذ ..

كان عنده واحد كليات قمة .. طبيب
وواحد كليات متوسطة .. محاسب
وواحد تعليم متوسط .. صياد

من وجهة نظرنا ..
ده ترتيب تنازلى ..

بس الادوار فى الحياة العملية ..
قلبت موازين الترتيب ..

بتاع التعليم المتوسط ..
بقى المتحدث الرسمى وكان بيجيب ناس بالآلاف ..

وبتاع الكليات المتوسطة ..
اتخصص فى الكتابة والتأريخ واثبات صحة اللى اتكتب زمان ..

وبتاع كليات القمة ..
كان شاطر فى الرسم وساب لنا اول صورة للمسيح والعدرا ..

مش مهم انت جبت كام ..
المهم هتعمل ايه باللى جبته ..

مش كل الدكاترة .. مجدى يعقوب
ومش كل الصم والعميان .. هيلين كيلر

أمير تادرس


----------



## soul & life (7 مارس 2018)

صح لكن مجتمعنا صعب يتغير وقناغاته تتبدل اى اسرة فيها طالب او طالبه فى ثانوى بيكون حلم حياتهم فى كليات القمه ولو دخل اى حاجه تانيع بتكون زى كارثه وحلت عليهم نفسى نتغير شوية ونعرف تن ده مش صح واولهم انا هههه


----------

